

Ask HN: If we Open Source our platform, would you use it? - menegattig
http://www.s1mbi0se.com/s1mbi0se_DMP.html

======
svndznt
Interesting,

We have developed kind of the same concept but agnostic to the underlying
runtime. by agnostic, I mean that we can take advantage of Hadoop (via
cascading) for our full indexation processes or Storm for the incremental
indexation processes. Another difference is the way we handle the data, we
chose to use tuples (as in cascading and storm) to transfer the data between
the different components.

~~~
mvallebr
This is interesting, indeed. As your platform is agnostic to the runtime,
wouldn't it be easy to use ours instead of hadoop or storm? Or you don't see
any benefit? About the tuples, you still could use them, if I understood it
well...

------
menegattig
Hello All,

We are strongly considering opening the source of our DMP (Data Management
Platform), if it proves to be interesting to other developers / companies.

Please, feel free to send questions, comments and critics... We will try to
reply them all.

Regards, Gabriel.

~~~
moneypenny
Looks great. I was looking into creating something similar in terms of
processing, some years ago, but never took it very far. Your work sounds very
interesting and I can think of some interesting uses - I have access to some
fascinating data sets.

~~~
mvallebr
Please, could you share the uses you thoughts for it? This is what we are most
interested in. We did the platform for ourselves, and it seems powerful now,
we would like to know what could interest others...

------
JackParsons
How do you do job scheduling?

~~~
mvallebr
Scheduling is done by any external tool like cron, a java app running quartz
or control-m. However, the processor job knows the last time it was run and
know which data it should process to update the time. You might also choose to
run the job overriding the last time it ran, to reprocess data it you want.

